# struggling with an epileptic wife



## WonderingWhat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi, i am new here just turned 31.

ive been with my wife for 8 years but i am feeling like i cant do it anymore...after all this time, turns out we dont really bond together with much else than cigarettes, she doesnt take good care of herself and its really hard to be supportive for someone who doesn't really know who they are...

i feel like i have to leave her but we both dont have anywhere else to go...

trying to find supportive advice or words of any kind...


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a little confused? The title lets us know that she's epileptic, but there's nothing in your post about this being part of the problem?

Why did you get married?


----------

